# Low Profile Machinery Dolly



## moondog0393555 (Dec 20, 2020)

Needed to move some machinery so I made this:


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 20, 2020)

and you're telling us you moved it across your garage pushing it with one finger....and the bunji cords are to keep it from tipping over?

Its better than anything I've made for that purpose, adjustable length is a good idea.


----------



## brino (Dec 20, 2020)

moondog0393555 said:


> Needed to move some machinery so I made this:



That looks great!

Very interesting idea.
I wonder how to estimate the working load capacity of that......

-brino


----------



## Boswell (Dec 20, 2020)

quite the trail of cookie crumbs


----------



## moondog0393555 (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you all. It ended up working better than expected. The casters were kingpinless rated at 2000#. Since the casters were not under the load, I used the ratchet straps to keep the long bars from deflecting too much towards the floor. The heaviest machine was about 3300#. It took a couple days to figure out and build. I realize that we are all spread out but if anyone needs to use it, I will be more than happy to assist. Max machinery width on the narrow end 26"


----------

